# Stag horn "hermit" crab......oops



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

well I got duped at the lfs 
I ....wanted some info on this odd looking "thing" I found in one of the tanks.Was a crab with what looked like coral on it's back.
the lfs said it was indeed a type hermit crab with similar requirements to a regular hermit crab & that the thing on it's back was something like coral that it was wearing & proceed to tell me it had low light requirements & was easy to keep. after describing my setup she said yea it will be fine! The lfs usually knows what it's talking about & I see many odd things come in even shark eggs they were growing for the zoo aquarium at one time.
They only had 2 and said they were not likely to get them again any time soon.
cool looking reef safe with easy care similar to a regular hermit crab I bought it, only to find out after doing my own research that yes it is reef safe but the shell is has very specific requirements is not really a "coral" but a hydroid colony that filter feeds & the crab mostly eats vege. ......:chair:
unfortunately they now have a no refund policy on sw never bothered me before because the animals were always in good shape.:chair:

In short don't get one.....every thing I have read says that they are short lived & quickly starve in the home aquarium or have the shell degenerate. they do well only in very specific conditions within species only tanks or in the wild. I will try to find it a better home... if I can. 
Not too keen on just taking it back to be sold to some one else & be even worse off than it is. 
Usually I have a good idea of the animals requirements When I(rarely) impulse buy. I was at a loss & took the lfs info at face value...never again. :chair: 

If any one knows something that can help me keep this guy happy for the time being much appreciated!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've no idea... Is it a staghorn crab?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+4&ddid=117826


Also, is it possible to see some pictures of your tank? Please?



*Whoops! Disregard everything I just said except for pictures. I want new pictures.*


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

yup it's one of those. I do have filter feeder food already but everything I see says they are short lived unless in a species tank or something of the like or in the wild. 
will post some new pics soon on my biocube diary thread. 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/reef/31138-29-biocube-diary.html#post271264 i posted some on the thread of a new addition i think a month or so ago


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

want to feed the "shell" zooa & phytoplanktons but I don't see but perhaps 3 hydroids on it. They probable died off while it was at the lfs I hope more are out(?) tomorrow if so I will try to feed it. wonder if they hydroids will repopulate the shell or is it like real coral polyps......


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Doesn't it eat hydroids? I though its "Shell" was some type of coral that eats small animals... I may be completley wrong, but that's what I thought...


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

it's made up of hydroids , Bryozoans colony it's planktovorous & very sensitive to water conditions. other than that that's about all i can find out about it. that & the fact that they make a thin layer of calcification like a coral.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW!!! In that case, I'd have to say you're screwed. I hope you can prove me wrong, not that there's much you can do about it... 

Good luck!


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, looks like you have a tough situation on your hands.....


----------

